
Can you save yourself a lot of time on HN by applying Betteridge's Law? - thebear
Yes.
======
smt88
I liked this, thought it was funny, and upvoted it.

However, some people derive pleasure from wildly-speculative or prematurely-
reported stories. A lot of reporting on scientific breakthroughs is like that,
in fact.

~~~
thebear
OP here. Good point. I was thinking of the recurring "Is Java dead?" kind of
post.

------
nni
Irony :)

------
cloudwalking
FYI
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
WorldWideWayne
Ask HN: Who is Hiring?

No.

